# Using HP504 with Logic and orchestral



## willie45 (May 21, 2020)

Hi

Here goes. First stupid question. Might as well start the way I intend to go on.

I have Logic and a midi controller with 61 keys. I want to get into writing some orchestral music and I'm looking at some libraries now. I am sort of tempted by VSL smart orchestra as I'm a novice and it seems to do a good job for getting ideas down easily and sounds good. The trouble is I suspect as it is only 61 keys, my keyboard is too small for use with any orchestra software.

I have a Roland HP504 piano and I have successfully plugged this into my laptop and recorded with Logic.

On the face of it this is a good solution to my problem but I've only just tried it out; are there downsides to this approach?

Also, I want to plug to my desktop which is less hassle and more powerful and I am going to buy a longer cable. Will cable length be an issue for me?

I know I have no means of controlling volume on the piano so id nee some sort of controller. Is this problematic?

I'm wanting to ask about the software but I will do a proper search first so as not to irritate on my first post.

Thank you for any help you can give me.



Willie


----------



## willie45 (May 22, 2020)

Dear Stephen 

Thank you. I am looking at the Korg right now. I am wondering if I should just bite the bullet and get an 88 key controller though. I'm guessing a cheap one would do the trick.


----------

